
Intel predicts a $7 trillion self-driving future - Futurebot
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/1/15725516/intel-7-trillion-dollar-self-driving-autonomous-cars
======
mrpaul
The 'half-million lives saved' will shoot themselves driving behind cars
programmed to travel at the speed limit.

